# POTENTIAL New M3 owner few Qs not answered in the FAQs



## 96GSR (Apr 12, 2004)

HI,

Currently I am looking at a 98 M3 5 speed w/ 77K miles for about $19k Sound good?

After reading these threads I am hearing that maitenence seems to be on the high side. I have also noticed that for as reliable as these cars are said to be they seem to have a lot of problems and need fixes at 40K mile range and on. Isn't that when a car should be "braking in" and not actually braking?

I see some users saying about the rear shock mounts going bad after 40K and some needing to put 1 quart of oil in the engine every month or so. That can't be normal for such a car and if so why? Are you guys driving these that hard?

What my very main concern is how hard do you think these cars are driven by previous owners? I am looking for a car that is not driven by 16-17 year olds that dad gave them. It does seem like a lot of people do to this car what it was intedend for....to drive it very hard. Is that the case or do most people just drive it spiritley every once in a while? I understand this isn't built to drive Miss Daisy around but are these people who post problems on the forums just among the few who actually have problems or are they the majority?

I am currently driving a 96 Integra GSR and is there anyone hear who could compare the two in realbitlty? 

Would anyone know of any cars that may compare somewhat to these cars? eg. Lexus IS300, Acura CL Type S, maybe another 3 series..330?

Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

First the car breaks, but when you slow down you brake. 

Every car has some point inits life where little things start needing replacement.

There are several issues with the E36 M3s in the 50 - 70K mile range, bu then they are fine for a long time. Some of the problems are normal recurring maintenance items, others are due to some design wierdness, but the aftermarket has solutions (like the plastic radiator hose necks).

These are high performance cars, and high performance cars need a bit more work than lower performance cars. arts are more highly stressed.

But the cars do last. I am currently visiting a friend with a early 95 E36 M3 with over 130K miles an the car runs great.

As for oil consumption, again this is a high performance car. BMW allows M cars to burn as much as 1 quart every 1000 miles. Most do not burn that much, and some people have found tat different brands of oil change the consumption rate.

If you want a Jap car, buy a Jap car. But I know of NO ONE who regrets getting an E36 M3.


----------

